# Logiciel pour débutant pour créer son site internet



## dimeprod (9 Janvier 2005)

Salut tout le monde,


Je voudrais créer un site internet pour mon groupe de zik, mais je n'y connais rien...un pote m'a dit qu'il existait des logiciels pour mac qui étaient très simple, et très bien pour faire un site simple, mais il n'a pas été capable de me donner un nom de logiciel.
Est-ce que par hasard quelqu'un connaitrait le nom d'un logiciel pour super débutant, du genre glisser/déposer ??

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## SulliX (9 Janvier 2005)

A mon avis, le meilleur moyen pour obtenir rapidement et simplement un site d'aspect pro sans trop s'y connaître est d'utiliser un Portail CMS (Content Management System) pour Gestionnaire de Contenus.

Le principe est le suivant :
- Vous téléchargez un "package" complet prêt à installer (ou presque)
- Vous l'installez chez votre hébergeur
- Vous faites le paramétrage, un peu de contenu, 5 min au micro-ondes, et c'est prêt !

Il existe un nombre assez important de Portails. En fait, il y en a a peu près pour tous les goûts et toutes les utilisations. En général c'est gratuit, et les communautés d'utilisateurs sont plus ou moins actives.

Le gros avantage, c'est que les mise à jour peuvent ensuite se faire de n'importe où, et même par des gens ayant peu de connaissances informatiques.
Certains Portails ont même des gestions de contenu assez sophistiquées.

Un site qui liste différentes solutions avec une description :

http://www.framasoft.net/rubrique168.html

D'autres infos :

http://www.boomtchak.net/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=48

Quelques exemples parmi les plus performants :

http://www.npds.org/
http://www.frxoops.org/
http://www.mamboportail.com/
http://www.phpnuke-fr.org/
http://www.spip.net/fr
http://www.typo3.fr/

Un excellent site qui permet de tester l'interface d'administration des portails :

http://www.cms-quebec.com/

Pour mon site perso j'ai utilisé celui-ci :

http://www.freeguppy.org/

Il est très facile d'emploi.
Le seul problème des portails comme ça, c'est que tous les sites réalisés avec ont forcément le même style...


----------



## dimeprod (10 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucup pour ton aide Sullix !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2005)

tu as également rapid weaver dispo chez real mac software


----------



## bulot (10 Janvier 2005)

Il existe aussi DOTCLEAR un tres bon systeme plutot destiné au blog mais avec pas mal de plugin pour ajouter de nouvelles fonctions... (style galeries... )

En plus il fonctionne sans aucun soucis chez FREE et l'installation est supra simple (tout est autmatik  !!!! )


----------



## SulliX (11 Janvier 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> tu as également rapid weaver dispo chez real mac software


 
 C'est vrai. C'est un soft de création de pages qui donne au final un site au look sympa et homogène. Mais la mise à jour des infos est moins aisée que sur un CMS.

 Il faut voir ce que tu souhaite faire. Un site de présentation de quelques pages simples, ou quelque chose de plus évolué avec forum et compagnie...

 A noter que pour l'hébergement, *FREE* propose maintenant la mise en place automatisée de modules du type forum, blog, portail, etc...

 Par contre, je crois qu'il y a des restrictions pour les nouvelles ouvertures de compte. Il n'est plus possible de transférer en FTP si on est pas connecté chez eux.


----------



## nicogala (11 Janvier 2005)

Tout simplement : NVU qui fonctionne en gros comme un éditeur de texte, tu tappes et met en page ton texte, tu dépose des photos et tu publies le tout sur ton compte ftp et le tour est joué


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

Et puis attendons la keynote : on ne sait jamais, iworks pourrait intégrer un outil simple


----------



## Damino (12 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part j'utilise Freeway qui est très simple à prendre en main. J'ai déjà fait quelques essais et tout marche nickel quelque soit la plateforme et le butineur.

Par ICI


----------



## kisco (13 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et puis attendons la keynote : on ne sait jamais, iworks pourrait intégrer un outil simple



le nouveau Pages peut exporter en HTML, mais aucune idée comment il gère cela.
ce sera à tester, dès que je le reçoit!


----------

